# نبذه عن محركات الديزل



## محمود مشيمش (11 أبريل 2010)

*نبذه عن محركات* *الديزل* ​​*المقدمة** 
**في عام 1893 م حصل رودلف ديزل على براءة* *اختراع محرك ذي إشعال ذاتي وهو ما يسمى بمحرك ديزل** 

........
**أجزاء محرك* *الديزل** 



**مميزات محرك الديزل**
1-**كفاءة حرارية عالية نتيجة* *زيادة نسبة الانضغاط في محركات الديزل وينتج عن ذالك انخفاظ نسبة الاستهلاك النوعي* *للوقود** 
2-**قلة حدوث الحرائق** 
3-**توليد عزم دوران كبير عند السرعات المنخفضة** 
4-**نواتج احتراق اقل ضررا مقارنه بمحركات البنزين**
5-**طول العمر الافتراضي* *للمحرك** 
6-**رخص الوقود المستخدم** 

**عيوب محرك الديزل** 
1-**كبر وزن محرك* *الديزل (مقارنه في محرك البنزين** )
2-**ظهور الدخان عند الأحمال المختلفة** 
3-**دقة* *صيانة منظومة الحقن**
4-**تسارع المحرك بطيء (مقارنه في محرك البنزين** )

**الفرق* *بين محرك الديزل والبنزين**
**الديزل** 
1-**لا يوجد في دائرة الإشعال ( دلكو و كويل* *و بواجي و اسلاك بواجي** )
2-**استبدال الكلبريتر أو البخاخ (بأنواعه ) ب مضخة ديزل** 
3- **اختلاط الوقود والهواء يكون داخل عرفة الاحتراق بينما البنزين يكون* *خراجه**


.......
**كيف يعمل محرك الديزل** 
**عمل محرك الديزل مشابه لحد* *كبير للمحرك البنزين** 
**ولكن يختلف عنه** 
**انه يكون الإشعال جبري (عن طريق ضغط* *المكبس (البستم ) بدلا عن البوجي في محرك البنزين** )



**شوط السحب**
**يتم في هذه المرحلة فتح صمام الهواء ومن* *ثم دخول الهواء الى غرفة الاحتراق ويعتمد كمية الهواء الداخل** 
**على حجم المحرك و* *إبعاد الاسطوانة وشكل تصميم مجاري السحب**
**شوط الضغط** 
**يتم في هذه المرحلة ضغط* *الهواء بداخل الاسطوانة** 
1-**نسبة الانضغاط حوالي 1:20 في المحركات المزودة* *بالشاحن التربييني**
2-**نسبة الانضغاط 1:18 في المحركات العادية** 
3-**ضغط الانضغاط** 30-55 **بار تقريبا** 
4-**درجة حرارة الهواء 500- 750 درجه مئوية تقريبا** 
**وكل هذا* *يساعد على الاشتعال الذاتي عند الحقن**

**شوط القدرة** 
**يتم في هذه المرحلة* *الاستفادة من الشغل الناتج من عملية الاحتراق** 
**شوط العادم** 
**يفتح صمام العادم* *لكي يتم طرد الغاز الناتج عن عملية الاحتراق** 

.............

**أنواع* *المضخات الديزل** 
**يوجد نوعان من المضخات** 
**الأول** 
**مضخة دائرية**
**الثانية** 
**مضخة مستقيم*
*


**اليمنى** 
**دائريه** 
**الايسرى** 
**مستقيمه**
**اشكال* *مختلف من المضخات** 

........................
**أنواع الرشاشات ( بخاخات** )
1-**مباشر** 
2-**غير مباشر**

**مقارنه بينهما** 

........................
**شمعات التسخين** 
**تجهز محركات الحق الغير* *المباشر أو بعض المحركات الصغيرة الحديثة ذات الحقن المباشر بدائرة كهربية متصلة* *بشمعات تسخين تركب بجوار الرشاش وبداخل غرف الاحتراق للتسخين الهواء بداخلها* *للمساعدة المحرك تشغيلة في حالات الطقس الباردة أو توقف المحرك لفترات طويلة دون* *العمل وتركب بوضع تكون فيه قريبة من الرشاش (البخاخ** ) 

..................
**إشكال غرف الاحتراق**
**في محركات الديزل يتم تجهيز* *الخليط الهواء والوقود بداخل غرفة الاحتراق وبحسب جودة هذا الخليط يتم الاحتراق* *الكامل أو العكس** 
**هذه نموذج من غرفة احترق (حركة دورا نية** )

............
**وفي النهاية ارجوا ان ينال الموضوع اعجابكم** 
**من لديه* *اضافه** 
**فلا يبخل بها** 
**او من لديه سؤال** 
**فاليسال**
**ودمتم سالميين** 


*


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (11 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر لك اخي محمود


----------

